# Accucraft West Side Lumber Shay (Electric)



## jlinde (Jan 2, 2008)

Yesterday, Larry Mosher invited me over to his gorgeous (and currently snow covered) railway yesterday to celebrate the arrival of his brand new Accucraft 3-truck shay. As he has yet to run it, I can't speak to the engine's performance. I can, however, attest to its beauty and incredible level of detailing. The one gripe Larry had relates to the non-removeable cab roof. Because the roof does not come off, it's very difficult to view the exquisite detail within the cab. Either way, I'm incredibly jealous! 

Here are some pictures for those interested:


----------



## Matt Vogt (Jan 2, 2008)

You're right, she's a beauty!

Thanks for posting,
Matt


----------



## Tom Daly (Jan 3, 2008)

WOW...............thats waaaaay too clean.









Hey Larry, best of luck with it.
I cannot wait to see it running with a string of logging cars behind it.

Tom


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

It will be a fantastic runner, but I sure wouldn't advertise high-speed passenger service with it. Like the prototype, it's geared VERY slow. Nice photos. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Allan W. Miller (Jan 2, 2008)

A gorgeous model! I, too, am jealous!


----------

